# vsftpd can't get directory listing



## nataku (Feb 25, 2003)

I've got vsftpd set up on my RH8.0 server using xinetd. I can connect to it locally and within the intranet with no problems. However, I cannot connect to it from the internet, and I'm pretty sure it's because my ISP (Telus) blocks port 21 as well as a couple other main server ports ie. port 80. 

No big deal, I can set xinetd to listen to an arbitrary port for connections ie. port 12345. So after changing the listening port, I can connect to it from the internet no problem, but I don't get a directory listing and a failed statement. I can't remember the exact error message off the top of my head.

I was thinking before that maybe my ISP blocks port 20 as well, so it can connect on a different port, but as soon as the server responds with the data list on port 20, it will get blocked. But I've been told by reputable people that port 20 is not blocked. 

First off, is there any way for me to easily check if they are in fact blocking port 20. 

Secondly, is there anything anyone can think of that I may have left out causing the data not to show. I'll post the exact error message when I get home as I'm at work right now.

also, I've tried multiple ftp programs, I've tried from different computers on different networks, with the same results. I'm behind a router and the ports are forwarded to the right computer. And vsftpd worked with no problems when I was with my last ISP (that did not block any ports). And I'm not using PASV ports (should I be?).


----------



## nataku (Feb 25, 2003)

~ Connecting...
~ Connected to XYZ.XYZ.org, waiting for response...
< 220 Welcome to XYZ FTP server.
> USER userXYZ
< 331 Please specify the password.
> PASS *****
< 230 Login successful. Have fun.
> REST 1
< 350 Restart position accepted.
> REST 0
< 350 Restart position accepted.
> SYST
< 215 UNIX Type: L8
> PWD
< 257 "/home/fs/ftp"
~ Login completed.
> PORT 192,168,1,5,9,121
< 500 Illegal PORT command.
~ Could not retrieve directory listing for "/home/fs/ftp/"

that's the error that i get when I connect


----------



## nataku (Feb 25, 2003)

anybody have any idea?


----------



## nataku (Feb 25, 2003)

bump


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

post your vsftpd config file so we can have a look see if there's anything wrong with it....as well xinetd


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

If they are not blocking SSH, use OpenSSH server.


----------



## nataku (Feb 25, 2003)

what port does SSH use by default? I was hoping to keep it FTP so my friends can connect to my computer easily without messing with other types of software.

I'll post my vsftpd.conf and xinetd file as soon as I get home, thanks


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

SSH runs on port 22 but you can run on it any port you specify in the sshd_config file. Many popular FTP clients also support SFTP.

FileZilla

You can still download the original SSH client from ssh.com

You may also want to think about security of your server. FTP is all in the clear. SSH is encrypted.


----------



## nataku (Feb 25, 2003)

good point....I'll do some more reading on ssh servers then

as for my vsftpd.conf file:


==================vsftpd.conf==========================
anonymous_enable=No
local_enable=YES
write_enable=YES
local_umask=022
dirmessage_enable=YES
xferlog_enable=YES
connect_from_port_20=No (I've also tried commenting this out)
xferlog_file=/var/log/vsftpd.log
xferlog_std_format=YES
idle_session_timeout=600
data_connection_timeout=120
chroot_list_enable=YES
chroot_list_file=/etc/vsftpd.chroot_list
pam_service_name=vsftpd
pasv_min_port=11345
pasv_max_port=11350

===========eof=====================




============xinetd.conf========================

defaults
{
instances = 60
log_type = SYSLOG authopriv
log_on_success = HOST PID
log_on_failure = HOST
cps = 25 30
}

includedir /etc/xinetd.d

=================eof======================


----------

